# My daughter is getting ready for her first bow season



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Last year was her first season rifle hunting and she had fun but she told me after the season that she wants to spend more time in the woods so she wanted to learn to shoot a bow. Since I am developing shoulder issues I took the opportunity to buy a crossbow.

She put in the time at the range to be accurate and spent the time in the field prepping our stands so she is excited.



















Sorry if this double posted, had a problem with the first attempt.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Best of luck to her.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Good luck to her


----------

